# Mix N Match Vostok



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is this a Franken jobby never seen this dial on one of these have you


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like an IL2 Shturmovik at the top. Never seen one before and google doesn't show up any results. Could well be a fantasy dial.

Also, I'm pretty sure that case wasn't made in the 90s, so the dial should say CCCP on it.

edit: yep, that's a Soviet era only case. Definitely a frankenwatch!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a fantasy dial, it's similar to what you see in some nazi themed Raketas out of Ukraine.

As far as I can tell, that's a MKII Amphinia case, the crown seems newer than the case, Amphibia hands striped of all paint and a pseudo-Type B B-uhr fantasy dial with what appears to be an IL2, like Lampoc said.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought it was a Franken it's Â£35


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I quite like it, even if it is a franken as long as its working, who cares lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> I quite like it, even if it is a franken as long as its working, who cares lol


I agree with the working part and not caring about the rest, it's not like Vostok dials are super-quality-printed-in.Rivendale-by-elves stuff. But no lume paint on the hands is pretty bad and so is that particular dial, on the sense that it's a German flieger B-uhr type dial with 3 numbers cut out and a Soviet panzer killer so notorious to the nazis on WWII that they even nicknamed it the "Black Death".

I'm probably being too picky as usual but to me is like NATO straps on a Russian watch, it just feels very, very wrong.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah like everyone has said that would be considered a Franken. I would still happily wear it as itâ€™s not a bad looking watch and itâ€™s linked to WW2 and the epic victory in Russia.

This Raketa can be picked up new for about Â£40 on the bay. I love mine and they do other dials, Tiger tank, Panzer, submarine, bomber etc.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

luckywatch said:


>


If you like it, I suppose that's what counts but I really dislike these fantasy Nazi weaponry themed dials on Russian watches. I'm sure they think pretty much the same in Russia too. Sorry dude


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This is on on my watch list. :yes:










Check out that red second hand man. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> This is on on my watch list. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok tiger grrrrr


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> If you like it, I suppose that's what counts but I really dislike these fantasy Nazi weaponry themed dials on Russian watches. I'm sure they think pretty much the same in Russia too. Sorry dude


I own a watch with a 262 plane on it, so I can't say much, but I know that that one was made as a commemorative piece for a major restoration project of that jet. What's disturbing with these Ukrainian dials is that we know now more than ever why they come out of there, there's a strong real nazi portion of people there still. No apologists either, they're proud and think it was a good thing to side with the nazis on WW2 and would love to bring that **** back again. That's also the problem I have with the EU and the US being so ready to support everybody that goes against who they don't like, without caring to learn what's on the other side. Muslin Brotherhood in the Arab Spring, now this crap in Ukraine. If they don't take care, it will be worse than Georgia, Russia can't let go of Sevastopol's naval base, among a lot of other things.

Anyway, not trashing you Scott, I fully understand that for you it's just a military themed watch. Just beware who you funding with these purchases, some sellers have a couple of these watches and lots of other things. But others have a full pro-nazi catalogue so I would check the catalogue before choosing my seller.

...now I can get back to be silly grumpy :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i was actually trying to persuade my mrs to go to the ukraine for our summer holiday, i think thats out of the window, ive got a nasty feeling that we are off to italy to see her family


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > If you like it, I suppose that's what counts but I really dislike these fantasy Nazi weaponry themed dials on Russian watches. I'm sure they think pretty much the same in Russia too. Sorry dude
> ...


Wow I only asked if it was a Franken jobby , didn't mean for a political debate to arise. But how would you know who's funding who by buying a watch from the Ukraine this was on e-bay and I think they'd frown upon anything pro -nazi I hope.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Wow I only asked if it was a Franken jobby , didn't mean for a political debate to arise. But how would you know who's funding who by buying a watch from the Ukraine this was on e-bay and I think they'd frown upon anything pro -nazi I hope.


 Yours was a Russian plane on a Russian watch so that's ok


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I only asked if it was a Franken jobby , didn't mean for a political debate to arise. But how would you know who's funding who by buying a watch from the Ukraine this was on e-bay and I think they'd frown upon anything pro -nazi I hope.
> ...


Doh just re read your first reply


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

131112727918

This is the fella ussrwatch-com


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

How about the panther Scott


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> i was actually trying to persuade my mrs to go to the ukraine for our summer holiday, i think thats out of the window, ive got a nasty feeling that we are off to italy to see her family


You can never go wrong with Italy, wonderful country. And you're married to an Italian woman? Good for you!!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> You can never go wrong with Italy, wonderful country. And you're married to an Italian woman? Good for you!!


 And Italy along with Greece is probably one of the best places in the world to buy decent watches cheaply at the moment!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with watches that commemorate German WW2 military hardware per se. We all like a Russian or two and a lot of them commemorate the Russian military. While the Nazis' activities are not exactly wholesome family fun, nobody should kid themselves on about the activities and human rights records of all Russian regimes from WW2 through to the present day. Trading with some faceless suspected neo-Nazi is something different of course... but who really knows who they're dealing with when they're buying or selling watches in Eastern Europe, or indeed Germany for that matter.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I've nothing against genuine German militaria such as old watches and for the Russians to commemorate their history on their own watches is fair enough. I just feel that putting WW2 Wehrmacht equipment on Russian watches is the equivalent of having the General Belgrano depicted on a Smiths. But much worse.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> I've nothing against genuine German militaria such as old watches and for the Russians to commemorate their history on their own watches is fair enough. I just feel that putting WW2 Wehrmacht equipment on Russian watches is the equivalent of having the General Belgrano depicted on a Smiths. But much worse.


True. But actually the Belgrano having previously been the USS Phoenix actually had something good to commemorate, having been in and survived the Pearl Harbour attack. 

Having seen off the Yellow Peril, she couldn't survive a tangle with Maggie.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I've nothing against genuine German militaria such as old watches and for the Russians to commemorate their history on their own watches is fair enough. I just feel that putting WW2 Wehrmacht equipment on Russian watches is the equivalent of having the General Belgrano depicted on a Smiths. But much worse.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

About what I said before, I guess I'm just ****-off at the way we, the West, keep going about foreign policy, so it's a personal thing, don't read much into it.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> How about the panther Scott


Now that is lovely. IMO. I was away yesterday so missed all the fun. I have seen that before in fact I am always looking at that sort of stuff. I like some of what is described as the Russian Northern Fleet. You get a submarine and a torpedo on the dial and a red star, love it. I know itâ€™s only made for tourists and people like me.

I canâ€™t do all that political crap. I only come on this forum to share my vast knowledge of watch straps and to occasionally show you all what is trending in the world of â€˜haute coutureâ€™.









And now for some stirring music. I hope you all sing along and stamp your feet.

Cheers Hauptmann Scott.

:tank:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm just a stickler. Even "Battle of the Bulge" annoyed me because the Germans were using American tanks


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> I only come on this forum to share my vast knowledge of watch straps and to occasionally show you all what is trending in the world of â€˜haute coutureâ€™.


  :shocking:

:rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

delusions of grandeur :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I'm just a stickler. Even "Battle of the Bulge" annoyed me because the Germans were using American tanks


Hah! I'm not the only one, then. It really kills it for me when I watch a war movie and they use the wrong hardware....

...or when it's just plain silly. I was watching "Red Tails" last week and oh lord... George Lucas can't even be bothered to learn a couple of things about aerodynamics. Ridiculous dog-fights and impossible physics and infinite ammo on WW2 planes. I almost broke my guts laughing at a scene where a ME262 goes straight on against a P51, and jet fighter opens up with its 30mm cannons but you see the american pilot getting shot with several bullets just like some soldier was shotting him with a sub-machinegun. A single 30mm shell would blow the Mustang to pieces.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

What about these? both from the same dealer.



















And now what you have all been waiting for the Luftwaffe march. Turn up the volume.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just a stickler. Even "Battle of the Bulge" annoyed me because the Germans were using American tanks
> ...


so your telling me the yanks didnt get enigma before us   :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> What about these? both from the same dealer.


If you want to really use those as watches you have to be careful with all that printing on the dial. It's hard enough to deal with a 24 watch but if you start add stuff to the dial and cutting out numbers, it's going to turn out a very confusing watch.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just to join in, this is a stock piccie of the one ive got


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

He has loads looky


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I might get an antarctic one, for the sole reason that i have been there a few times when i was on HMS Endurance


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

They are all tremendous looking watches. Severely tempted to wade in.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

They are a good size as well and comfortable to wear. I like no 1 top left and the last one no 10 bottom right. Nice classic case. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> just to join in, this is a stock piccie of the one ive got


 and why cant we see your one? I do like that, got something going down with the hands. Cool man.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i will take a phot after :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very quickly taken photo :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone got a wrist shot so we can see how they look


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i will do one tomorrow, but dont forget my zlatoust looks in proportion to my wrist :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Anyone got a wrist shot so we can see how they look


Here you go


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bigger than I thought , is there an art to telling time on these watches ?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> very quickly taken photo :tongue2: :tongue2:


 Are you on a moving train?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Bigger than I thought , is there an art to telling time on these watches ?


As to the size, they are fairly small... mind that I don't have a big wrist, probably 7 inches in that picture and I have it supper tight. As to telling the time, takes some getting used to because you have to look at the numbers, the hands won't be where they normally are on 12h watch and the hours are bit clumped together. I sold that watch not longer after getting it because I didn't like the way you have to go about it. I'm very particular on this with watches though, being able to tell the time at a glance is very important to.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Bigger than I thought , is there an art to telling time on these watches ?


Yes, the short hand usually points at the hour and the longer hand the minutes. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

So it reads 10 past 4

Or

9n half past 16


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> So it reads 10 past 4
> 
> Or
> 
> 9n half past 16


Which one? Anyway, the minutes read as a regular watch, it's a 60 minute scale. The hour hand is the different thing, it's a 24h scale, so you have both the 3AM and 15 on the same dial, you don't have to know if you are in the morning or afternoon.

On my ex-watch it would be 16:24


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ah got you , full of Jameson's so my concentration is out the window , but now I understand thank you Kutusov


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Ah got you , full of Jameson's so my concentration is out the window , but now I understand thank you Kutusov


Ah, a Jameson man! You are now forgiven of everything, as far as I'm concerned, although I'm more of a Bushmills guy :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I like this one. I got know idea if its legit. 111287213067


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

another wrist shot,just a bad one lol


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is that unusual the 24 bring at the bottom or are they all different


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Is that unusual the 24 bring at the bottom or are they all different


It works the same way as the others, what happens with that one is that you'll have the 12 to 24 on the right side of the dial. It also means a night/day line from 6 to 18, more noticeable on this German watch:










The colours on the dial might be a bit confusing as intuitivly you tend to identify black as night but the thing is the yellow are is full lume


----------

